# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ترکیبی خوندن زیست از ابتدا برای کسی که اولین بارشه زیست میخونه ؟

## nilofarsadeghi

:Yahoo (17): 
سلام بچه ها شنیدم میگن زیست ترکیبی بخونین ولی این موضوع واسه منی که فارغ التحصیل یه رشته دیکه ام اولین باره این کتابارو دارم میخونم صدق میکنه اگه میشه یه راهنمایی بکنین بگین اول کدوم فصلارو بخونم

----------


## Masterofjoint

> سلام بچه ها شنیدم میگن زیست ترکیبی بخونین ولی این موضوع واسه منی که فارغ التحصیل یه رشته دیکه ام اولین باره این کتابارو دارم میخونم صدق میکنه اگه میشه یه راهنمایی بکنین بگین اول کدوم فصلارو بخونم


شما موضوعی بخونید و تست بزنین بهتره

----------


## Masterofjoint

> سلام بچه ها شنیدم میگن زیست ترکیبی بخونین ولی این موضوع واسه منی که فارغ التحصیل یه رشته دیکه ام اولین باره این کتابارو دارم میخونم صدق میکنه اگه میشه یه راهنمایی بکنین بگین اول کدوم فصلارو بخونم


شما موضوعی بخونید و تست بزنین بهتره

----------


## emperor3508

لازمه ترکیبی خوندن این هست که شما یه آشنایی نسبی با مفاهیم داشته باشید یعنی حداقل یک دور کتاب های زیست رو مطالعه کرده باشید
وگرنه از اول ترکیبی بخونید با بسیاری از مفاهیم نا آشنا خواهید بود

----------

